# lowrance lcx 15mt problems



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

anyone have one of these? i got program corrupt message. could this be from a bad transducer or bad gps reciever? i replace the sd card and updated it to 3.7. is that the latest update?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I still use mine but I'm not sure of the error. Lowrance stopped supporting the x15 back in 2006. Yes, 3.7 was the final update.

I suspect someday the internal battery on mine will finally give out. If the unit is dead and you try to power it up with 12v it might give you that error, I don't know.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Sounds like a bad update. Did you update the puck and the hard drive? if so, I think there's a certain order. It's been too long since I did mine to remember but I know I had a corrupt program on my LCX26HD and had to do it all over again after resetting it. I called Lowrance and they walked me through it. I would try to update again.


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

thanx for the input guys. this was on a 99 skeeter bass boat i just bought. i am upgrading the skeeter with a hummingbird 800 series for the counsel. but i would like to get this working if i can to put on my smokercraft for electric only lakes.

ive never had a gps fish finder before so i am cluless. how many sd cards should be in it? it came with 1 navionics sd. and the card is good and working. i put the update on a new sd 1gb sd. i have read the lowrance has trouble reading sd cards over 1gb and read 512mb sd cards better.

couldnt find an up date for my gps puck. it wasnt even listed. i know this is old stuff. but i will check the internal battery if i can figure out how.

should i put the update on the navionics sd card? i sooo gps fishfinder illiterate lol. thanx again for your help.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Looks like Lowrance killed the USA instruction page, I couldn't find it. Here is what I believe to be Lowrance ala Italiano. Proceed with caution but I believe the instructions are all here. Hope the link works. If not, I searched LCX-15MT update.

Good luck, MikeC

http://www.lowrance.co.it/Prodotti/...5-MT/Downloads/LCX-15-MT-Software-Update-310/


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

MikeC said:


> Looks like Lowrance killed the USA instruction page, I couldn't find it. Here is what I believe to be Lowrance ala Italiano. Proceed with caution but I believe the instructions are all here. Hope the link works. If not, I searched LCX-15MT update.
> 
> Good luck, MikeC
> 
> http://www.lowrance.co.it/Prodotti/...5-MT/Downloads/LCX-15-MT-Software-Update-310/


thanx mike but thats the same download page i used. how many sd cards are in your fish finder? 1 or 2?


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

you just need one sd card to do an update. don't use your map card. I never had any luck with installing from the web. I downloaded the exe file just below that and ran it from my computer, then took the sd card to the lowrance updated it from the card. I believe the update installs on the unit itself, not the card.


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

MikeC said:


> you just need one sd card to do an update. don't use your map card. I never had any luck with installing from the web. I downloaded the exe file just below that and ran it from my computer, then took the sd card to the lowrance updated it from the card. I believe the update installs on the unit itself, not the card.


thats what i did mike, i will try one more update with a 512mb sd card cause ive read it has trouble sometimes reading the larger sd cards like the 1gb. if that dont work i guess its sell for parts on ebay time. thanks for the help it is appreciated.


----------

